# Tomb kings Sphynx rumour



## GreenFaceMonkey (May 25, 2010)

Now, this is just a rumour, but it is from an ex insider who i regularly talk to in my store who has been previuously right on many things.
I was talking to hi about the sneak peek stuff of the tomb kings, and said i thought that one could be a sphynx.
He told me that GW had plans for three sphynx units, or atleast three variations. All fairly similiar, but each has a gazing rule where any units within line of sight suffer a loss of certain stuff. One was leadership, and not sure on the other two think it was weapon skill or strength or something?
These cant be confirmed as of yet, but thought it was worth sharing and will be interesting to see if it bares any truth.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

It's possible. I believe Harry has let drop with a few rumours a while ago; is this "ex insider" and "ex insider", or a rumour mill forum follower?


----------



## coke123 (Sep 4, 2010)

I've talked to someone who has apparently seen the release schedule, and has stated that he has seen no sphinx. There is apparently a big-ass scorpion or something though... and I mean bigger than the current one they have.

As always, salt to taste.


----------



## GreenFaceMonkey (May 25, 2010)

Scorpion doesnt suprise me, got to compete agaisnt the arachnarok some how.
Oh, and i remeber something else he said, regiments of mummies? Is that new or does he mean new models? 
He is a genuine ex insider, he has previously worked at GW HQ and been a store manager within the last year, and long before then.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

Its within the realms of possibility, but bear in mind they would only likely be about the same size as highelf war lions as thats all the mythical beast is, maybe its pulling a chariot? tomb kings are big on chariots


----------



## coke123 (Sep 4, 2010)

Doubt it on the chariots- Sphynxes are meant to be really intelligent, and it would be wierd if they were all harnessed up. i reckon they'd just be a smaller monster or even monstrous infantry unit.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

coke123 said:


> Doubt it on the chariots- Sphynxes are meant to be really intelligent, and it would be wierd if they were all harnessed up. i reckon they'd just be a smaller monster or even monstrous infantry unit.


what about dead ones? are they dumber?


----------



## coke123 (Sep 4, 2010)

^well, I guess if they were so smart then they wouldn't be dead...

but I was working under the assumption that these would be living, not undead. Which doesn't really make sense now that I think about it...


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

I was thinking along the lines of decayed undead sphynx bound to the army general by magic pulling his chariot or maybe as a mount.

I love the look of tomb kings but was never really happy with certain models like the cavalry units, alot of the range was just rehashed from the undead days.


----------



## Gog (May 27, 2009)

A Sphinx in a TK army would be a Contruct like all the other big stuff thats not a dead human or horse.


----------



## GreenFaceMonkey (May 25, 2010)

I thik i will be a construct, or maybe animated stone? Or even gold? If so then i think chariot base size. Or perhaps it will be a living creature, i recon on a 50mm base?


----------



## Master WootWoot (Oct 17, 2010)

bitsandkits said:


> ...but bear in mind they would only likely be about the same size as highelf war lions as thats all the mythical beast is...


Think, B&K, think! Have you noticed that GW have started making big stuff? Arachnarok, stormraven, dreadknight? All big, as GW has a thing for big stuff now. And who cares if it's wrong due to Egyptian mythology? This is fantasy, not real world history!


----------



## Viscount Vash (Jan 3, 2007)

Animated statue of a Sphinx maybe? Could be as big as they wanted then.

I will be well happy if they do something along those lines.


----------



## VX485 (Feb 17, 2011)

Well if something is bigger not only does it look cool but it would be easier to sculpt fine detail onto it


----------



## MaidenManiac (Oct 2, 2008)

Thinking about the size of a Sphinx in Warmaster Id be surprised to see it pull a silly chariot....

Im on the "think big train" here


----------



## Aramoro (Oct 7, 2009)

Yeah I would expect it to be a construct like the Scorpions. I like the Tomb Kings constructs. Or perhaps it will be like the Terrain piece, just runs around 'Riddle me this Batman' Stylee.


----------



## GreenFaceMonkey (May 25, 2010)

"At the command of these undying lords march legions of implacable Skeleton Warriors, hosts of chariots crewed by long-dead crewmen and towering statues carved from unyielding stone"

Either this is the sphynx i was told about, or if not, then we can be sure to expect some sort of huge stone construct as a plastic kit. I'm sure of it!


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

GreenFaceMonkey said:


> ... the sphynx ... or...some sort of huge stone construct as a plastic kit.


Any huge plastic statue would be great, so I hope you are right - apart form the part of me that does not want any more models until I have finished those I already have.


----------



## renren (Mar 30, 2010)

the sphynx's in NAGASH THE SORCERER were huge, magical, and not constructs. so if they stick with fluff that be what they are like


----------



## Stephen_Newman (Jul 14, 2009)

Since when do GW care much about the fluff. A Sphynx would be awesome. I would love a rule where the player asks a question to his opponent and if he gets it wrong then the unit gets eaten (Base contact power or magical ability).


----------



## Orochi (Jan 28, 2009)

Maybe a character mount? Or Monster like a Varghulf perhaps?

I have a feeling we'll get big Scorpions acting as mounts (like the stegadon).

GW screwed off Alien 2 with the Derp knight, so I can see them doing the same to Clash of the Titans.


----------



## renren (Mar 30, 2010)

Stephen_Newman said:


> Since when do GW care much about the fluff. A Sphynx would be awesome. I would love a rule where the player asks a question to his opponent and if he gets it wrong then the unit gets eaten (Base contact power or magical ability).


 i understand what u are saying but what you said is myth fluff not warhammer fluff that do that and of course u are right they always can rewrite the fluff look at dark eldar and some of the grey knight fluff for exameple


----------



## MaidenManiac (Oct 2, 2008)

Stephen_Newman said:


> Since when do GW care much about the fluff...


There is a profound difference in Fluff written in GWs rules/codex and something written in a Black Library Novel.


----------

